# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  حكم بعدم دستورية الفقرة الثانية من الماده 123 اجراءات جنائية فى القضية رقم 6 لسنة 15

## د.شيماء عطاالله

حكم بعدم دستورية الفقرة الثانية من الماده 123 اجراءات جنائية فى القضية رقم 6 لسنة 15 قضائية "دستورية "

باسم الشعب
المحكمة الدستورية العليا

بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة فى يوم السبت 20 مايو سنة 1995 الموافق 20 ذو الحجة سنة 1415 ه. 
برئاسة السيد المستشار الدكتور/ عوض محمد عوض المر رئيس المحكمة
وحضور السادة المستشارين: الدكتور محمد إبراهيم أبوالعينين وفاروق عبدالرحيم غنيم وسامى فرج يوسف والدكتور عبدالمجيد فياض ومحمد على سيف الدين ومحمد عبدالقادر عبدالله. 
وحضور السيد المستشار الدكتور/ حنفى على جبالى رئيس هيئة المفوضين
وحضور السيد / حمدى أنور صابر أمين السر

أصدرت الحكم الآتى
فى القضية المقيدة بجدول المحكمة الدستورية العليا برقم 42 لسنة 16 قضائية "دستورية" 
الإجراءات
بتاريخ 25 ديسمبر سنة 1994 أودع المدعى صحيفة هذه الدعوى قلم كتاب المحكمة طالباً الحكم بعدم دستورية ما تضمنته الفقرة الثانية من المادة 123 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية من الزام المتهم بارتكاب جريمة القذف بطريق النشر فى إحدى الصحف أو غيرها من المطبوعات أن يقدم للمحقق عند أول استجواب له، وعلى الأكثر فى الخمسة الأيام التالية، بيان الأدلة على كل فعل أسند إلى الموظف العام أو شخص ذى صفة نيابية عامة أو مكلف بخدمة عامة، وإلا سقط حقه فى اقامة الدليل المشار إليه فى الفقرة الثانية من المادة 302 من قانون العقوبات•
قدمت هيئة قضايا الدولة مذكرة طلبت فيها الحكم أصليا بعدم قبول الدعوى واحتياطيا برفضها•
وبعد تحضير الدعوى، أودعت هيئة المفوضين تقريرا برأيها•
وقد نظرت الدعوى على الوجه المبين بمحضر الجلسة، وقررت المحكمة إصدار الحكم فيها بجلسة اليوم•

المحكمة
بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق، والمداولة•
وحيث إن الوقائع -على ما يبين من صحيفة الدعوى وسائر الأوراق- تتحصل فى أن النيابة العامة كانت قد أقامت الدعوى الجنائية فى القضية رقم 1072 لسنة 1994 جنح السيدة زينب ضد المدعى وآخرين بوصف أنهم خلال الفترة من 28/8/1992 وحتى 21/11/1992 بدائرة قسم السيدة زينب بمحافظة القاهرة قذفوا وسبوا الدكتور/ خيرى أحمد سمرة وآخرين فى علانية بطريق النشر، وكان ذلك بسبب أداء المجنى عليهما الأول والثانى لأعمال وظيفتهما بأن قدم المتهم الأول "المدعى" –بسوء نية- إلى المتهمين من الثانى حتى الخامس بيانات ومعلومات غير صحيحة بقصد نشرها، أسند فيها إلى المجنى عليهم أموراً لو صدقت لأوجبت عقابهم واحتقارهم عند أهل وطنهم، وذلك بأن أسند إليهم فيها التربح من أعمال وظائفهم فى عمليات المناقصات والمزايدات الخاصة بتركيب شبكة الغازات الطبية والتكييف المركزى بكلية طب قصر العينى، والإعلان عن مناقصة لشبكة الغازات الطبية وإلغائها أكثر من مرة بغية إسنادها للمدعو مدحت أحمد حلمى شاهين صهر المجنى عليه الأول بطريق الأمر المباشر•

فقام المتهمون من الثانى إلى الخامس بنشر هذه الأمور بعبارات وألفاظ تصفهم بالتربح من أعمال وظائفهم، وإهدار المال العام والسرقة، وذلك بقصد الإساءة والتشهير بالمجنى عليهم المذكورين، وعلى النحو المبين بالتحقيقات• وطلبت النيابة معاقبتهم بالمواد 171، 185، 195، 302، 303/2، 306، 307 من قانون العقوبات، والمادة 15/2 من القانون رقم 40 لسنة 1977 بنظام الأحزاب السياسية المضافة بالقرار بقانون رقم 36 لسنة 1979•

وأثناء نظر الدعوى الجنائية، دفع المدعى أمام محكمة الموضوع - بعدم دستورية ماتضمنته الفقرة الثانية من المادة 123 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية من أنه يجب على المتهم بارتكاب جريمة القذف بطريق النشر فى إحدى الصحف أو غيرها من المطبوعات أن يقدم للمحقق عند أول استجواب له، وعلى الاكثر فى الخمسة الأيام التالية، بيان الأدلة على كل فعل أسند إلى موظف عام أو شخص ذى صفة نيابية عامة أو مكلف بخدمة عامة، وإلا سقط حقه فى إقامة الدليل المشار إليه فى الفقرة الثانية من المادة 302 من قانون العقوبات • وإذ قدرت المحكمة المذكورة جدية الدفع بعدم الدستورية، فقد صرحت للمدعى بإقامة دعواه الدستورية، فأقام الدعوى الماثلة•
وحيث إن المدعى ينعى على الفقرة الثانية من المادة 123 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية - فى الحدود السالف بيانها - مخالفتها لأحكام المواد 47، 67، 69 من الدستور، وإستنادا إلى ذات الأسباب التى أقامت عليها المحكمة الدستورية العليا حكمها الصادر بجلسة 6 فبراير سنة 1993 فى الدعوى رقم 37 لسنة 11 ق "دستورية"• 
وحيث إن المادة 302 من قانون العقوبات تنص فى فقرتها الأولى على أن "يعد قاذفا كل من أسند لغيره بواسطة إحدى الطرق المبينة بالمادة 171 من هذا القانون، أمورا لو كانت صادقة، لأوجبت عقاب من أسندت إليه بالعقوبات المقررة لذلك قانوناً، أو أوجبت احتقاره عند أهل وطنه"•
كما تنص فقرتها الثانية على أنه "ومع ذلك، فالطعن فى أعمال موظف عام أو شخص ذى صفة نيابية عامة أو مكلف بخدمة عامة، لايدخل تحت حكم هذه المادة إذا حصل بسلامة نية، وكان لايتعدى أعمال الوظيفة أو النيابة أو الخدمة العامة بشرط إثبات حقيقة كل فعل أسند إليه"•
أما فقرتها الثالثة فنصها "لايقبل من القاذف إقامة الدليل لإثبات ماقذف به إلا فى الحالة المبينة فى الفقرة السابقة"• وتوجب الفقرة الثانية من المادة 123 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية، على المتهم بارتكاب جريمة القذف بطريق النشر فى إحدى الصحف أو غيرها من المطبوعات، "أن يقدم للمحقق عند أول استجواب له -وعلى الأكثر فى الخمسة الأيام التالية- بيان الأدلة على كل فعل أسند إلى موظف عام أوشخص ذى صفة نيابية عامة أو مكلف بخدمة عامة وإلا سقط حقه فى إقامة الدليل المشار إليه فى الفقرة الثانية من المادة 302 من قانون العقوبات"•
وجاء فى المذكرة الإيضاحية للقرار بقانون رقم 113 لسنة 1957 المعدل لقانون الإجراءات الجنائية مايلى "من المفهوم أن نص قانون العقوبات على عدم العقاب على القذف فى حق الموظف العام أو ذى الصفة النيابية العامة، أو المكلف بخدمة عامة، مبناه أن المشرع قد افترض فى القاذف التأكد بالدليل من صحة مايرمى به، وأن أدلته جاهزة لديه قبل النشر، وإلا كان القذف مجازفة يعتمد مرتكبها على ما يتصيده من أدلة•

لذلك يجب التدخل بإلزامه بتقديم هذه الأدلة دون مُطْل أو تأخير، وحتى لاتبقى أقدار الناس معلقة مدة قد تطول فيتأذون بهذا التعليق أبلغ الأذى، وأنه وإن كانت المصلحة العامة قد أباحت الطعن على الموظفين وغيرهم من ذوى الصفات العامة، فإن هذه المصلحة بعينها تقضى بحمايتهم من المفتريات التى توجه إليهم نكالا بأشخاصهم فتصيب الصالح العام من ورائهم بأفدح الأضرار، فرؤى لذلك إضافة حكم جديد إلى المادة 123 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية يوجب على المتهم بارتكاب جريمة قذف بطريق النشر فى إحدى الصحف أو غيرها من المطبوعات أن يقدم عند أول استجواب له -وعلى الأكثر فى الخمسة الأيام التالية- بيان الأدلة على وقائع القذف، وإلا سقط حقه فى اثباتها بعد ذلك• على أن هذا الإيجاب لايتجاوز مطالبته بتقديم صور الأوراق التى يستند إليها، وأسماء الشهود الذين يعتمد على شهادتهم وم يستشهدهم عليه• وغنى عن البيان أن إيراد هذا الحكم فى المادة 123 بباب التحقيق بمعرفة قاضى التحقيق، ينصرف أيضا بطريق اللزوم إلى التحقيق بمعرفة النيابة العامة، إعمالا للمادة 199 التى تسحب الأحكام المقررة لقاضى التحقيق على إجراءات التحقيق بمعرفة النيابة العامة فيما لم يرد فيه نص خاص بها••••".
وحيث إن الدستور حرص على أن يفرض على السلطتين التشريعية والتنفيذية من القيود ماارتآه كفيلا بصون الحقوق والحريات العامة على اختلافها، كى لاتقتحم إحداهما المنطقة التى يحميها الحق أو الحرية، أو تتداخل معها، بما يحول دون ممارستها بطريقة فعالة • ولقد كان تطوير هذه الحقوق والحريات وإنمائها من خلال الجهود المتواصلة الساعية لإرساء مفاهيمها الدولية بين الأمم المتحضرة، مطلبا أساسيا توكيداً لقيمتها الاجتماعية، وتقديراً لدورها فى مجال إشباع المصالح الحيوية المرتبطة بها، ولردع كل محاولة للعدوان عليها •

وفى هذا الإطار تزايد الاهتمام بالشئون العامة فى مجالاتها المختلفة، وغدا عرض الأراء المتصلة بأوضاعها، وانتقاد أعمال القائمين عليها مشمولا بالحماية الدستورية، تغليبا لحقيقة أن الشئون العامة، وقواعد تنظيمها وطريقة إدارتها، ووسائل النهوض بها، وثيقة الصلة بالمصالح المباشرة للجماعة، وهى تؤثر بالضرورة فى تقدمها، وقد تنتكس بأهدافها القومية، متراجعة بطموحاتها إلى الوراء•
ويتعين بالتالى أن يكون انتقاد العمل العام من خلال الصحافة أو غيرها من وسائل التعبير وأدواته، حقا مكفولاً لكل مواطن، وأن يتم التمكين لحرية عرض الأراء وتداولها بما يحول -كأصل عام- دون إعاقتها، أو فرض قيود مسبقة على نشرها •

وهى حرية يقتضيها النظام الديموقراطى، وليس مقصوداً بها مجرد أن يعبر الناقد عن ذاته، ولكن غايتها النهائية الوصول إلى الحقيقة، من خلال ضمان تدفق المعلومات من مصادرها المتنوعة، وعبر الحدود المختلفة، وعرضها فى آفاق مفتوحة تتوافق فيها الآراء فى بعض جوانبها، أو تتصادم فى جوهرها، ليظهر ضوء الحقيقة جليا من خلال مقابلتها ببعض • وقوفا على ما يكون منها زائفا أو صائبا، منطويا على مخاطر واضحة، أو محققاً لمصلحة مبتغاة•
ومن غير المحتمل أن يكون انتقاد الأوضاع المتصلة بالعمل العام تبصيراً بنواحى التقصير فيه، مؤديا إلى الأضرار بأية مصلحة مشروعة • وليس جائزاً بالتالى أن يكون القانون أداة تعوق حرية التعبير عن مظاهر الإخلال بأمانة الوظيفة أو النيابة أو الخدمة العامة• أو مواطن الخلل فى أداء واجباتها • ذلك أن مايميز الوثيقة الدستورية، ويحدد ملامحها الرئيسية، هو أن الحكومة خاضعة لمواطنيها، ولايفرضها إلا الناخبون •

وكلما نكل القائمون بالعمل العام -تخاذلا أو انحرافا- عن حقيقة واجباتهم مهدرين الثقة العامة المودعة فيهم، كان تقويم اعوجاجهم حقا وواجبا مرتبطاً ارتباطاً عميقاً بالمباشرة الفعالة للحقوق التى ترتكز فى أساسها على المفهوم الديمقراطى لنظام الحكم، ويندرج تحتها محاسبة الحكومة ومساءلتها، وإلزامها مراعاة الحدود والخضوع للضوابط التى فرضها الدستور عليها• 
ولايعدو إجراء الحوار المفتوح حول المسائل العامة، أن يكون ضمانا لتبادل الأراء على اختلافها، كى ينقل المواطنون علانية تلك الأفكار التى تجول فى عقولهم -ولو كانت السلطة العامة تعارضها- إحداثا من جانبهم -وبالوسائل السلمية- لتغيير قد يكون مطلوبا•
ولئن صح القول بأن النتائج الصائبة هى حصيلة الموازنة بين أراء متعددة جرى التعبير عنها فى حرية كاملة، وإنها فى كل حال لاتمثل انتقاء من السلطة العامة لحلول بذاتها تستقل بتقديرها وتفرضها عنوة، فإن من الصحيح كذلك أن الطبيعة الزاجرة للعقوبة التى توقعها الدولة على من يخلون بنظامها، لا تقدم ضمانا كافيا لصونه، وأن من الخطر فرض قيود ترهق حرية التعبير بما يصد المواطنين عن ممارستها، وأن الطريق إلى السلامة القومية إنما يكمن فى ضمان الفرص المتكافئة للحوار المفتوح، لمواجهة أشكال من المعاناة -متباينة فى أبعادها- وتقرير ما يناسبها من الحلول النابعة من الإرادة العامة•
ومن ثم كان منطقيا، بل وأمرا محتوما أن ينحاز الدستور إلى حرية النقاش والحوار فى كل أمر يتصل بالشئون العامة، ولو تضمن انتقادا حادا للقائمين بالعمل العام• إذ لايجوز لأحد أن يفرض على غيره صمتا ولو كان معززا بالقانون، ولأن حوار القوة إهدار لسلطان العقل، ولحرية الإبداع والأمل والخيال• وهو فى كل حال يولد رهبة تحول بين المواطن والتعبير عن أرائه، بما يعزز الرغبة فى قمعها، ويكرس عدوان السلطة العامة المناوئة لها، مما يهدد فى النهاية أمن الوطن واستقراره•
وحيث إنه على ضوء ماتقدم، فإن انتقاد القائمين بالعمل العام -وإن كان مريراً- يظل متمتعا بالحماية التى كفلها الدستور لحرية التعبير عن الآراء بما لايخل بالمضمون الحق لهذه الحرية، أو يجاوز الأغراض المقصودة من إرسائها•

وليس جائزا بالتالى أن تفترض فى كل واقعة جرى إسنادها إلى أحد القائمين بالعمل العام، أنها واقعة زائفة، أو أن سوء القصد قد خالطها • كذلك فإن الآراء التى تم نشرها فى حق أحد ممن يباشرون جانبا من اختصاص الدولة، لايجوز تقييمها منفصلة عما توجبه المصلحة العامة فى أعلى درجاتها من عرض انحرافاتهم، وأن يكون المواطنون على بينة من دخائلها• ويتعين دوما أن تتاح لكل مواطن فرصة مناقشتها واستظهار وجه الحق فيها•
وحيث إن الدستور القائم حرص على النص فى المادة 47 منه على أن حرية الرأى مكفولة، وأن لكل إنسان حق التعبير عن رأيه ونشره بالقول أو الكتابة أو التصوير أو غير ذلك من وسائل التعبير فى حدود القانون، وكان الدستور قد كفل بهذا النص حرية التعبير عن الرأى بمدلول جاء بها ليشمل التعبير عن الآراء فى مجالاتها المختلفة السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية، إلا أن الدستور -مع ذلك- عُنى بإبراز الحق فى النقد الذاتى والنقد البناء باعتبارهما ضمانين لسلامة البناء الوطنى، مستهدفا بذلك توكيد أن النقد -وإن كان نوعا من حرية التعبير- وهى الحرية الأصل التى يرتد النقد إليها ويندرج تحتها - لا أن أكثر ما يميز حرية النقد - إذا كان بناء - أنه فى تقدير واضعى الدستور ضرورة لازمة لايقوم بدونها العمل الوطنى سويا على قدميه• وماذلك إلا لأن الحق فى النقد - وخاصة فى جوانبه السياسية - يعتبر إسهاما مباشرا فى صون نظام الرقابة المتبادلة بين السلطتين التشريعية والتنفيذية، وضرورة لازمة للسلوك المنضبط فى الدول الديموقراطية، وحائلاً دون الإخلال بحرية المواطن فى أن "يعلم"، وأن يكون فى ظل التنظيم بالغ التعقيد للعمل الحكومى، قادراً على النفاذ إلى الحقائق الكاملة المتعلقة بكيفية تصريفه• على أن يكون مفهوما أن الطبيعة البناءة للنقد -التى حرص الدستور على توكيدها- لايراد بها أن ترصد السلطة التنفيذية الآراء التى تعارضها لتحدد مايكون منها فى تقديرها موضوعيا، إذ لو صح ذلك لكان بيد هذه السلطة أن تصادر الحق فى الحوار العام • وهو حق يتعين أن يكون مكفولاً لكل مواطن وعلى قدم المساواة الكاملة • ومارمى إليه الدستور فى هذا المجال هو ألا يكون النقد منطويا على أراء تنعدم قيمها الاجتماعية، كتلك التى تكون غايتها الوحيدة شفاء الأحقاد والضغائن الشخصية، أوالتى تكون منطوية على الفحش أو محض التعريض بالسمعة • كما لاتمتد الحماية الدستورية إلى آراء تكون لها بعض القيمة الاجتماعية، ولكن جرى التعبير عنها على نحو يصادر حرية النقاش أوالحوار، كتلك التى تتضمن الحض على أعمال غير مشروعة تلابسها مخاطر واضحة تتعرض لها مصلحة حيوية • 
إذ كان ذلك فإن الطبيعة البناءة للنقد، لاتفيد لزوما رصد كل عبارة احتواها مطبوع، وتقييمها -منفصلة عن سياقها- بمقاييس صارمة• ذلك أن ماقد يراه إنسان صوابا فى جزئية بذاتها، قد يكون هو الخطأ بعينه عند آخرين• ولاشبهة فى أن المدافعين عن أرائهم ومعتقداتهم كثيرا ما يلجأون إلى المغالاة، وأنه إذا أريد لحرية التعبير أن تتنفس فى المجال الذى لايمكن أن تحيا بدونه، فإن قدرا من التجاوز يتعين التسامح فيه• ولايسوغ بحال أن يكون الشطط فى بعض الآراء مستوجبا إعاقة تداولها. 
وحيث إن الحماية الدستورية لحرية التعبير- فى مجال انتقاد القائمين بالعمل العام - غايتها أن يكون نفاذ الكافة إلى الحقائق المتصلة بالشئون العامة، وإلى المعلومات الضرورية الكاشفة عنها، متاحا، وألا يحال بينهم وبينها اتقاء لشبهة التعريض بالسمعة• ذلك أن ماتضيفه إلى دائرة التعريض بالسمعة -فى غير مجالاتها الحقيقية- لتزول عنه الحماية الدستورية، لابد أن يقتطع من دائرة الحوار المفتوح المكفول بهذه الحماية، مما يخل فى النهاية بالحق فى تدفق المعلومات، وانتقاد الشخصيات العامة بمراجعة سلوكها وتقييمه •

وهو حق متفرع من الرقابة الشعبية النابعة من يقظة المواطنين المعنيين بالشئون العامة، الحريصين على متابعة جوانبها السلبية، وتقرير موقفهم منها، ومؤدى إنكاره أن حرية النقد لن يزاولها، أو يلتمس طرقها إلا أكثر الناس اندفاعا وتهوراً، أوأقواهم عزما•
وليس أدعى إلى إعاقة الحوار الحر المفتوح، من أن يفرض قانون جنائى قيودا باهظة على الأدلة النافية لتهمة التعريض بالسمعة –فى أقوال تضمنها مطبوع- إلى حد يصل إلى إهدار الحق فى تقديمها، وهو ما سلكه النص التشريعى المطعون فيه• ذلك أن الأصل وفقا لنص الفقرة الثانية من المادة 302 من قانون العقوبات، هو أن انتقاد القائم بالعمل العام، أو من كان مضطلعا بأعبائه، يعتبر أمرا مباحا بشروط من بينها إثبات الناقد لحقيقة كل فعل أسنده إليه• وقد نظم قانون الإجراءات الجنائية فى الفقرة الثانية من المادة 123 منه الكيفية التى يتم بها هذا الاثبات، وذلك بالزام المتهم بأن يقدم للمحقق عند أول استجواب له -وعلى الأكثر فى الخمسة الأيام التالية- بيانا بالأدلة على صحة كل فعل أسنده إلى القائم بالعمل العام، وإلا سقط حقه فى تقديم الدليل• 
وإسقاط الحق فى تقديم الدليل على هذا النحو، لابد أن يعقد ألسنة المعنيين بالعمل العام خوفا، إذا هم أخفقوا فى بيانه خلال ذلك الميعاد الذى ضربه المشرع، وهو ميعاد بالغ القصر•

وعبئا على هذا النحو من الثقل، لابد أن يكون مثبطا لعزائم هؤلاء الحريصين على إظهار نواحى القصور فى الأداء العام، لأنهم سيتحرجون من إعلان انتقاداتهم هذه، ولو كانوا يعتقدون بصحتها، بل ولو كانت صحيحة فى واقعها، وذلك خوفا من سقوط الحق فى تقديم الدليل عليها•
يؤيد ذلك أن السقوط المقرر بالنص التشريعى المطعون فيه، هو مما لاتترخص محكمة الموضوع فى تقديره، بل يعتبر مترتبا بحكم القانون تبعا لقيام موجبه، بما مؤداه أنه إذا ماحكم بهذا السقوط، عومل الناقد باعتباره قاذفا فى حق القائم بأعباء الوظيفة أو النيابة أوالخدمة العامة، ولو كان نقده واقعا فى إطارها، متوخيا المصلحة العامة، كاشفا عن الحقيقة دائما، مؤكدا لها فى كل جوانبها وجزئياتها، مقرونا بحسن النية، مجردا من غرض التجريح أو التهوين من مركز القائم بالعمل العام•

وهو ماينحدر بالحق فى النقد العام إلى منزلة الحقوق محددة الأهمية • ويخل بتعدد الآراء التى يتعين أن يشتمل عليها امتياز الحوار العام•
وحيث إن النص المطعون فيه ينال كذلك من ضمانة الدفاع التى لاتقتصر قيمتها العملية على مرحلة المحاكمة، بل تمتد مظلتها كذلك وما يتصل بها من أوجه الحماية، إلى المرحلة السابقة عليها• وهى بعد ضمانة كفلها الدستور من خلال إلزام الدوله بأن تعمل على تقرير الوسائل الملائمة التى تعين بها المعوزين على صون حقوقهم وحرياتهم•

وهى أكثر ماتكون لزوما فى مواجهة القيود التى تُقَوض الحرية الشخصية أو تحد منها• وكذلك كلما ترتب على فواتها سقوط الحق فى تقديم الدليل عند الفصل فى اتهام جنائى بما يصادم المفهوم الصحيح لإدراة العدالة الجنائية إدارة فعالة •

ويناقض بالتالى القواعد المبدئية التى لاتقوم المحاكمة المنصفة بدونها، والتى تعكس فى جوهرها نظاما متكامل الملامح يتوخى صون الحق فى الحياة والحرية والشخصية المتكاملة• 
ذلك أن من غير المتصور أن يكون دور المحامين رمزيا أوشكليا، متخاذلاً أو قاصراً - عن أن يقدم للمتهمين تلك المعاونة الفعالة التى يقتضيها النظام الاختصامى للعدالة الجنائية، وقوامها الفرص المتكافئة التى يواجهون من خلالها الأدلة التى طرحتها النيابة العامة إثباتا للجريمة، مع الحق فى دحضها بأدلة النفى التى يقدمونها -لا خلال فترة زمنية محددة لايحيدون عنها- بل كلما كان ذلك ممكنا، وإلى أن تصل المحاكمة الجنائية ذاتها -وعلى امتداد مراحلها- إلى خاتمتها• ودون ذلك لايكون المحامون شركاء للسلطة القضائية فى سعيها دأباً للوصول إلى الحقيقة، والتماس الوسائل التى تعينها على تحريها•

كما يقع التمييز -فى مجال مواجهة الاتهام الجنائى- بين من عناهم النص المطعون فيه من القاذفين فى حق القائم بالعمل العام، وبين غيرهم من المتهمين• ودون أن يكون هذا التمييز مستنداً الى أسس موضوعية لها ما يظاهرها• وهو مايُعْجِز المحامين عن إدارة الدفاع عن موكليهم وفق أصول المهنة ومقتضياتها، وينحدر بضوابط ممارستها إلى حد إهدار مستوياتها الموضوعية التى يفترض أن يكون التزامها والنزول عليها، حائلا دون تقييد الحرية الشخصية بغير اتباع الوسائل القانونية السليمة سواء فى جوانبها الإجرائية أو الموضوعية• 
وإذا كان الدستور -بالنصوص التى كفل بها ضمانة الدفاع- يفترض ألا يقوم المحامون بعمل من جانبهم يخل بالمعاونة الفعالة التى ينبغى عليهم تقديمها لموكليهم صوناً لحقوقهم، فإن التدخل تشريعيا بما يعوق إنفاذ متطلباتها، يكون كذلك -ومن باب أولى- ممتنعا دستورياً• ذلك أن مسار الدعوى الجنائية -فى إطار الأحكام التى تضمنها النص المطعون فيه- لن يكون معبرا عن الحقيقة حتى فى صورتها الراجحة، بل مشككا فى نتيجتها، ومزعزعا الثقة فى محصلتها النهائية، وهو مايعتبر هدما للعدالة ذاتها بإنكار موجباته•
ولئن صح القول بأن كل إهمال للضوابط المثالية التى تفرضها المهنة على المحامين، لايخل بالضرورة بضمانة الدفاع، وأن معيار تقييم فعاليتها لايكون بإنكار حق المحامين فى الخلق والابتكار بما يحد من خياراتهم فيما يعد لازما لإدارة الدفاع عن موكليهم، وإنما يتحدد هذا المعيار على ضوء مايعد وفقا للمقاييس الموضوعية سلوكا معقولا يتقيد به المحامون وفقا لأصول مهنتهم، وكان من الصحيح كذلك أن النص المطعون فيه يؤول عملا إلى طمس الحقائق المتعلقة بنواحى التقصير فى أداء القائمين بالعمل العام، فإنه بذلك يكون منحياً لضمانة الدفاع، ومخالفا أحكام الدستور التى تتوخى أن تكون المحاكمة الجنائية إطارا منصفا للفصل فى الاتهام الجنائى، وأن يكون مدارها وغايتها النهائية، استكناها للحقيقة بكامل أبعادها، وبمراعاة أن ضمانة الدفاع هى المدخل إليها، والطريق إلى تعمق أغوارها • ومن ثم يكون النص المطعون فيه مخالفا لأحكام المواد 40، 41، 47، 67، 69 من الدستور•

فلهذه الأسباب
حكمت المحكمة بعدم دستورية ماتضمنته الفقرة الثانية من المادة 123 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية، من إلزام المتهم بارتكاب جريمة القذف بطريق النشر فى إحدى الصحف أو غيرها من المطبوعات، أن يقدم للمحقق عند أول استجواب له، وعلى الاكثر فى الخمسة الأيام التالية، بيان الأدلة على كل فعل أسند إلى موظف عام، أو شخص ذى صفة نيابية عامة أومكلف بخدمة عامة، وإلا سقط حقه فى إقامة الدليل المشار إليه فى الفقرة الثانية من المادة 302 من قانون العقوبات، مع إلزام الحكومة المصروفات ومبلغ مائة جنيه مقابل اتعاب المحاماة

----------

